# Black Hair Algea



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I have been having a problem in both my planted tanks with Black Hair Algae. My 125g is starting to get pretty bad and is the one I am most worried about. I herd that Flourish excel can help if you spot treat it but I also heard that it can kill my Vals. I also have 5 Chinese algae eaters and they are not eating it. I have also herd that excess iron can cause BHA. I have been dosing to get my phosphate and nitrate up to see if it would help. What else should I do to fix this? Thanks

My setup is as follows.
For lighting I have 6x32w 6500k. They are on timers as follows 2 come on at 8am to 8pm and the other 4 turn on from 9am to 5pm.

For micros and macros I dose as follows: All Flourish line
Comp 3x a week per the directions
Iron 1x per week
Phosphorus as needed to get 2ppm
Nitrogen as needed to get 10 to 20ppm
Potassium as needed

Substrate is SMS
Filter FX5

Plants are:
Jungle Val 
Dwarf Sag 
Black Sword plant 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 
Coffee leaf anubias 
Giant Val

My Parameters:
Ammo 0
Nitrite 0
PH 6.6
Phosphate .5
Nitrate 10


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

The only success I've had with black brush algae is ...

1. with constant use of Flourish Excel as my carbon source - I use a cap every day or two in my 75 gallon - I don't do spot applications much - Once in a while I'll spread some around on my driftwood as needed when I have my water level dropped during a water change (can't attest to its effect on Vals - I definitely can't spot apply on my swords though - it does a number on them if applied directly), and

2.rosy barbs (looks like you have P's, so not sure how long they'd last). My rosy barbs did a great job all by themselves, until I decided to go with a P tank, and had to look for an alternative. They were the only fish of the several I tried, which would eat the stuff. The Excel took care of the problem, and also helped my plant growth.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Zip said:


> The only success I've had with black brush algae is ...
> 
> 1. with constant use of Flourish Excel as my carbon source - I use a cap every day or two in my 75 gallon - I don't do spot applications much - Once in a while I'll spread some around on my driftwood as needed when I have my water level dropped during a water change (can't attest to its effect on Vals - I definitely can't spot apply on my swords though - it does a number on them if applied directly), and
> 
> 2.rosy barbs (looks like you have P's, so not sure how long they'd last). My rosy barbs did a great job all by themselves, until I decided to go with a P tank, and had to look for an alternative. They were the only fish of the several I tried, which would eat the stuff. The Excel took care of the problem, and also helped my plant growth.


Thanks for the reply. I am curently holding of on dosing with excel. I tried it in my 20g and it doesnt seem to help much for me. Its only been a week so ill wait and see. As for my 125g I cut out as much of the algea as i could and i am also waiting to see what happens.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

BHA is the worst one. I've experienced them several times. Physical removal is the best solution i guess.
What about your situationat the moment? Did Seachem Excel worke properly?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I had a problem with that as well... my only guess was the spectrum of the bulbs because after changing to 5k the algae stopped spreading and slowly diminished...if your bulbs are old, the spectrum can change causing algae growth also.... i dont have a planted tank anymore, but i can assure you the nitrate and phosphates are a contributing factor... dippy eggs is the plant expert, and i havent seen him in a while so hopefully somebody chimes in


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Read this ----- http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=74307

Personally I would stop all of the ferts for at least a week, maybe two. If you see the plants are turning yellow, resume nitrates. Continue water changes and dont add any ferts until something changes. If it gets worse or stays the same, you know you are going to have to add CO2. If it gets better, slow down on the ferts.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I read the atached link. I have BHA problem myself. Been dealing with it for a few months now. Most of it is growing on the back of the tank but it gets on my plants and spreads liek fire when it does. I usually just clip of that part of the plant. ITs just getting to be a pain and was thinking of trying the excel treatment. I have a 125 gallon tank should I just follow the instructions on the botttle or does anyone have a recommended dosage using this method. I think my problem started because Im dosing to much with the flourish comprehensive. Too much nutrients so Im going to stop dosing for two weeks and jsut keep an eye on my plants. MY nitrates are on the high side too. Everything else is good. I may have just answered my own question lol.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I dose the max amount of Excel it says on the bottle, plus a few more caps to make sure I have enough. Takes care of it fast. I think most people over dose on flourish comp any ways, so just cut it way back and see how it goes.

ricksti, how is the algae going?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I do the same as maknwar. I had black algae once and the super dose of excell cleaned it up nicely. It turns it pink and then it just dies off!


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Chinese algae eaters are useless against BBA and BHA. My Siamese algae eaters did a great job cleaning up my BBA and hair algae before(they are one of the few fish that will mess with BBA or hair algae), though some people don't have luck with them. A lot of time flying foxes and other fish are sold as siamese algae eaters so you have to be careful. I actually got three of my SAE from a fish store that sold them as Flying foxes which was a lucky find (usually it is the other way around).


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Genin said:


> I do the same as maknwar. I had black algae once and the super dose of excell cleaned it up nicely. It turns it pink and then it just dies off!


If thats what it doies then its working for me. Started treating everyday with Flourish excel and the BHA is turning pink, white and falln off of everything. I either net it out or use the python.


----------

